# Tito Ortiz vs Dana White boxing match OFF



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

_You may remember in June we reported that UFC Light-Heavyweight Championship contender Tito Ortiz had a clause written in to his new UFC contract where he would be given the chance to have three rounds of boxing sparring with UFC President Dana White.

Apparently the fight was scheduled for Friday 20th October but the Nevada State Athletic Commission stepped in and wouldn’t let the fight go ahead.

“They basically had issues with the weight difference.” Said UFC President Dana White. “Tito’s 220 pounds, I’m 197.”

“They had a problem because Tito has a huge pro record, and I have none. I’m 37 years old and was fat as hell six weeks ago.”

“I never knew it would be an issue because it’s just a sparring match. But they said, ‘No, it’s more than a sparring match. You guys intend to hurt each other.’ ”

Dana White is currently "working" on the Commission and hopes to be able to persuade them to allow the sparring match to take place after UFC 66, where Tito Ortiz squares off with UFC Light-Heavyweight Champ Chuck Liddell.

In the mean time, White will be training feverishly with old friend and boxing trainer Jimmy Gifford. White’s training will be filmed for a Spike TV documentary as a prelude the fight, which will be shown live on the Internet_.

*SOURCE:* Tito vs Dana Off For Now - MMAUniverse.com


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

what a circus the UFC has become...


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Humm... Tito fights at 205. Does he not want to cut weight for the fight? Then Tito would be 205 and Dana would just have to drink a few gallons of water at weigh-in.


----------



## slyall41 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would like to know what all the fighters real weights are and not just what they cut down to be to make weight.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

slyall41 said:


> I would like to know what all the fighters real weights are and not just what they cut down to be to make weight.



Well, figure out what they fight at, and ad 15 - 25 lbs.


----------

